# Media Credential question



## eng15ine (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi!,

I have been taking photography classes in college for a year now. Over the past few months I have been photographing the local high schools tennis matches. I would really love to get a media pass for the Legg Mason Tennis Classic, but when I looked at the application it said, "Please note that we cannot accept freelance requests for credentials. All freelancers must be assigned by an accredited media organization with a letter from the assignment editor or producer from that media outlet." I was wondering what is the best way to get associated with a accredited media organization so that I can submit the application. I was thinking to ask my college newspaper, local newspaper, and if those fail I have a good friend that has a tennis blog so I would ask him. Do those sound like good ideas? What would you recommend that I do to get the media credentials?

P.S. I look forward to spending countless hours on thephotoforum!

Thanks
Carlos


----------



## JG_Coleman (Jun 5, 2011)

Some of the ideas you've already come up with great places to start.  If you can get a newspaper to back you, then you stand a pretty decent chance.

Getting backing from a blog could possibly be hit-or-miss, since a person can put a blog together on a whim in one evening these days.  If you are going to use your friends blog, just try to make sure that it looks professional enough to be taken seriously.  It should have a decent volume of content which is regularly updated (by that, I mean at least once a week or so).

The bottom line here is that events don't give out media credentials as a public service.  You need to be able to demonstrate to the event media coordinators that your presence there will:

*1) Genuinely result in some kind of press coverage.*  They aren't interested in giving media access to some freelancer, since that really doesn't do anything to promote their event.  They give out media credentials to individuals that are going get the word out, _not _somebody who just wants to add some shots to their Lightroom catalog... there's a place for those people in the bleachers with everyone else that has no special need for media credentials (they are known as spectators).

*2) People will actually bother to look at your press coverage.*  Most events like these don't happen every weekend... in many cases, they have one shot per year to grant access to legit media and thus generate some press coverage.  So, they want to see that the media organization you represent is actually capable of distributing news to an audience (an audience, that is, which actually exists).  This is the part where blogs oftentimes don't cut it.  Everybody has a blog these days... but the event is generally only interested in admitting media personnel from a blog that actually gets a sizable amount of traffic.

Suffice to say, if you can't demonstrate that your presence there will result in BOTH of these criteria being met, then it's unlikely that they'll be moved to give you media credentials. Keep that in mind as you investigate possible backers... you will only be given as much consideration as the media agency you plan to represent.


----------



## JHF Photography (Jun 6, 2011)

"All freelancers must be assigned by an accredited media organization with a letter from the assignment editor or producer from that media outlet."

This answers your question about your ideas. Your college paper and your friends blog are not accredited media. They're talking about newspapers, magazines, or press organizations.

That being said, contact your local paper and see if they would be interested in having someone cover the event for them.


----------



## Formatted (Jun 6, 2011)

> I was thinking to ask my college newspaper, local newspaper



I started off by being the editor of the school paper and that lead to some events work which lead me to meet a few interesting people. Two of whom I now work for at a photo-agency. They are now the people that back me up when I apply for my accreditation. 



> I was wondering what is the best way to get associated with a accredited media organization



Million dollar question, there are loads of ways there isn't really a set formula. One rule is that your going to need a portfolio, and its going to have to be good. You generally only get one shot with editors so, wait till your work is as good as it is going to get at that level.

Either organise to take it down yourself and shake his or her hand and then say you'll be back to pick it up in a week or so. When you do pick it up, if they don't offer you a job, it wouldn't be considered impolite to ask them what they thought and for any feedback they might have. 

Doing it online is ok, but people prefer to have a book in there hand. I've learnt that the hard way on many occasion, if you can't make a book, at-least make an online gallery, people don't want .jpegs attached to e-mails.



> I would really love to get a media pass for the Legg Mason Tennis Classic



Now I have to ask this question, why do you want to go? Do you have a client for your images? How would being at this event benefit you? How you answer these question, is going to say a lot about how your stay at TPF will go, so think carefully!


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm going to go ahead and say something that will probably make me sound like a dick, but I promise that I'm not one. Do all the professional photographers a favor and just be a spectator on this one. If you have to try this hard to figure out a way to get press credentials, then you're not supposed to have them. Everything everyone has said is true about how the event coordinators only care about people who represent a channel of legitimate media that is specific to their niche or the mass media. And only the people who fall into that category should have credentials. Every extra person you throw into that mix makes it more difficult for the people that deserve to be there. I just got back from covering the ISFC World Cup of Bouldering at the Teva Mountain Games in Vail, CO. I was shooting this on assignment for Climbing Magazine. I've covered this event and others and it's alwaysthe same problem: for every legitimate pro shoter, who is working with pro gear and shooting for a applicable media outlet, there is another clown with a Rebel or D40 who doesn't know how to hold it correctly, shooting for their blog or to 'build their portfolio', and they're getting in the way of the pro who its trying to do real work. Now, I'm not one of those people who thinks amateurs should stay away from the real work, or that people shouldn't be given opportunities to learn and gain experience. I'm all for people learning, and growing, and bringing up the next generation and all that. But the place for amateurs to learn their craft is not in the way of the professionals. 

When you're ready to have credentials to something like this, they won't be hard to get. Work on your chops, build you portfolio at smaller events that are easy to get close to, build your network and work towards the assignment that will get you those credentials with no questions asked.

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 7, 2011)

Although I totally agree with the General, there are ways to get around the basic idea. The best known one is: look and act as if you belong there and walk on in.

From your question though, I don't think you have what it takes yet to do this. Keep working at it.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jun 7, 2011)

It's true. It's amazing what looking like you belong somewhere will get you. That being said, just remember to be respectful of the people that do belong there...


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 8, 2011)

GeneralBenson said:


> It's true. It's amazing what looking like you belong somewhere will get you. *That being said, just remember to be respectful of the people that do belong there...*


 
Very true. Then again, if you don't, you'll get kicked out pretty fast.

When I lived in Augusta GA I made a bet with a friend that I would get into the Masters and I did... My dad worked on security type issues for years and I learned a lot from listening to him. The main thing I learned is that most security is a joke and it is very true.

Now, I got blasted by another member last time I talked about my ways of getting into places but I don't really care. A lot of it is very good teaching for a photographer also because it teaches you to plan, take your time, observe, figure things out, etc. Things have changed a bit since my young days but not enough to keep a determined person out as I proved at the Masters. The last time I lived in Paris, most of my dinners were free for the price of a used tuxedo. I went to dinner at embassies' and other fancy parties. Basically just walked in.

If you are not stealing anything or making an a** out of yourself, the worst that can happen to you, most of the time, is being escorted out. Go have fun.


----------



## cnutco (Jun 8, 2011)

I got mine from the local paper.  Try that.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 9, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> GeneralBenson said:
> 
> 
> > It's true. It's amazing what looking like you belong somewhere will get you. *That being said, just remember to be respectful of the people that do belong there...*
> ...



Really? Someone blasted you for doing what every resourceful journalist does? Jeeze. Some people need to get out there and try to gain access to "secure" events.


----------

